# Hey can I have your addy?



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Knew it was coming and not a dang thing I could do for my mailbox. Guess I'll head to lowes tomorrow and get another one. @mrolland5500 smacked me pretty good. One hell of a hit. 
Thank you.


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice hit @mrolland5500!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

That should be illegal! 
I'm on the Ezra list and missed on the Knuckles and Ravens. Enjoy and report!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Very sweet hit


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Nice!!!!! The generosity & brotherly/sisterly ❤ on this forum makes me think there might be hope for humanity....maybe😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Excellent hit @mrolland5500. Enjoy Chris.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Knew it was coming and not a dang thing I could do for my mailbox. Guess I'll head to lowes tomorrow and get another one. @mrolland5500 smacked me pretty good. One hell of a hit.
> Thank you.


Indeed.....enjoy brother!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit. @mrolland5500 knows his smokes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

:vs_clap::cb:ss:vs_clap:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Mroll don't play


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Very generous.
You'll like that Eiroa.


----------



## Ethernaut05 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow!!!! Is LaBron James your mystery bomber!!! That's a sweet haul bro!!!! Lord. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

The destruction continues.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Badaboom! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations, and great job on the hit @mrolland5500 !!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Congratulations, and great job on the hit @mrolland5500 !!


Thanks bud 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Okay what is the one with brass knuckles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Okay what is the one with brass knuckles?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the name of it produced by Ezra Zion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> That's the name of it produced by Ezra Zion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay I've read you and others mentioning Ezra Zion before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done !


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Nice ! The summer definitely hasn't slowed down the bombing around here !


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another damaging strike !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Boom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Okay I've read you and others mentioning Ezra Zion before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes he only produces a limited amount of his sticks and they don't last but a few hrs once they are announced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Yes he only produces a limited amount of his sticks and they don't last but a few hrs once they are announced
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats no joke. Got the notification when Pumpkin Pie went live. By the time I checked the site they were all gone. Their stuff moves quick.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Thats no joke. Got the notification when Pumpkin Pie went live. By the time I checked the site they were all gone. Their stuff moves quick.


Yes really quick no matter what I'm doing I stop and order and I usually order atleast a 20 pak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Thats no joke. Got the notification when Pumpkin Pie went live. By the time I checked the site they were all gone. Their stuff moves quick.


Like that Chick Magnet was a rare blend that had been forgotten in the warehouse for 7-10yrs and all I can say is Freaking WOW!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@mrolland5500 is a hidden assassin! The collaboration of hits all at once shows that he's a pro and has no remorse. Well done (again) sir! Be careful Chris with those brass knuckles, they're banned in most states. Lol


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

mrolland5500 said:


> Like that Chick Magnet was a rare blend that had been forgotten in the warehouse for 7-10yrs and all I can say is Freaking WOW!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. You lucked out on that one.


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> @mrolland5500 is a hidden assassin! The collaboration of hits all at once shows that he's a pro and has no remorse. Well done (again) sir! Be careful Chris with those brass knuckles, they're banned in most states. Lol


Lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice hit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

